# Worth the trouble?



## beejaybeeohio (May 30, 2008)

I just got a lengthy letter from Bushman's Nek. Due to an increase in double bookings from RCI, Bushman's Nek is now requiring that an "Authorisation to Occupy" form be submitted before units can be spacebanked.  Also, levies have to be paid before the resort will release the unit to RCI.  However, the bill doesn't arrive until 4 months before usage which would mean a very late deposit for RCI.  I will try to pay the levy a year ahead but if the resort won't allow it, it seems to me it's time to try to sell my week, or use DAE.

I have gotten some fantastic trades with this week with RCI and have a week's credit with it thru DAE that I am waiting to see if I find an exchange with them before I deposit again.

I will try to contact someone from the resort directly, but in the meantime, anyone have any comments or suggestions?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2008)

*Ditto Lowveld Lodge.*

The Lowveld Lodge folks sent out that same user-unfriendly form, which I need to sign & send back because for sure I won't be going to Lowveld Lodge myself or renting it out to anybody.  All I do with it is make deposits for exchange with RCI.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (May 30, 2008)

I would be surprised if they wouldn't take your offer of paying your levy in advance. Most companies like cash.  Just tell them you want to make an estimated pymt.


----------



## Divi_Aruba (Jun 8, 2008)

I just paid my Lowveld Lodge 2010 levy and they banked it with RCI for me.


----------



## guitarlars (Jun 9, 2008)

*Seapointer - same thing*

I received the same form from the Seapointer. My guess is that they are all controlled by the same management company (or group of management companies).

I sold my Seapointer after management ran it into the ground and got it barred by RCI due to the reduced quality of the resort. They somehow could never quite get around to having an evaluation done of the repairs needed, request any special assessments, etc. Meanwhile another arm of the same company was buying up the units at the reduced values.

My suspicion at the time was that this was another way to reduce the value and thus drive more owners to sell to them.

Seems a bit far-fetched that there were a lot of double bookings, since, after all, they would know which units had been given to RCI. I would truly doubt there would be an epidemic of owners "forgetting" that they had deposited with RCI. More likely poor management, or, my suspicion, a way to make it harder for you to exchange.

Hate to be so cynical, but if this is being managed by the same company as the Seapointer you will want to start watching your back.

Lars


----------



## abdibile (Jun 10, 2008)

yes, it is the same management company

That is why I decided against buying Lowveld


----------

